# Belleisle golf course.



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 31, 2013)

Without doubt the BEST municipal golf course I have played. All the greens are in fantastic condition running true and a pleasure to putt on, fairways are in good nick and the rough is not too penal. Bunkers are the kind that private members clubs would envy, the course at just over 6,000 yards (yellows) is not long compared to others but does test your golf with precision rather than length off the tee's required. All in all a fantastic course with which I had the pleasure to play along with a 3 ball who invited me to join them while waiting at the 1st tee.


----------



## davie24 (Jul 31, 2013)

Totally agree with the above,played it a few weeks ago and it was in fantastic condition.
In fact going back tomorrow with 3 guys from work.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 31, 2013)

davie24 said:



			Totally agree with the above,played it a few weeks ago and it was in fantastic condition.
In fact going back tomorrow with 3 guys from work.
		
Click to expand...

Take a snorkel with you supposed to be heavy rain the morra.


----------



## Darth Fader (Jul 31, 2013)

Always in great nick when i have played it.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 1, 2013)

Played their Open last Sunday and after brutal rain all morning it stopped for my tee time 

Super course and no visible lying water on the course. A great test.


----------



## davie24 (Aug 1, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Take a snorkel with you supposed to be heavy rain the morra.
		
Click to expand...

The weather was good,no rain what so ever.The sun even made a welcome appearance for a couple of hours.The course is in brilliant condition apart from a few flooded bunkers.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 2, 2013)

Played it a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. Greens were quite slow but rolled smoothly.

That 18th tee shot is a bugger.  No idea your ball was dead 240 yards up the middle lol


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 2, 2013)

Bobirdie said:



			Played it a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. Greens were quite slow but rolled smoothly.

That 18th tee shot is a bugger.  No idea your ball was dead 240 yards up the middle lol
		
Click to expand...

Yip the only bunker of the day I landed in was the one at the end of the 18th fairway.


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 4, 2013)

Still got my voucher from The Sottish Golf show to use up on it. It's one of the few Ayrshire Muni courses I've still to play. Think ill be be heading down at the end of the month. I've read some exciting plans for the new hotel too. Great to hear about such investment.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 4, 2013)

Crawfy said:



			I've read some exciting plans for the new hotel too. Great to hear about such investment.
		
Click to expand...

Still early on with the work as they were hammering away when I got there, I heard it is going to be a private company/Investor with plans to hire it out for weddings/Functions. Hope they build a decent car park too my only gripe about the place


----------

